# Book loan has expired letters



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I borrow a lot of kindle books from the library and always return them as soon as I finish.  Then I get that annoying letter sent to my kindle saying it has expired.  Well, duh.  Is there some way to turn that off?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think so.  I kind of like them as a record of what I borrowed--different strokes! I have a collection I put them in.  Same with the Prime lend letters.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Drat, I was hoping there was something I could turn off either on my kindles or on overdrive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they send it so if it's on more than one device you know -- for example, if someone shares your account and you return a book, they'll know it's not there anymore 'cause they'll get the message on their kindle.

I usually just delete them, but to store them in a collection as a reminder of what you've borrowed is not a bad idea.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I usually just delete them, but to store them in a collection as a reminder of what you've borrowed is not a bad idea.


I've tried to delete them from Kindle for PC, but the software doesn't have that option. How do I do it? Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

John F said:


> I've tried to delete them from Kindle for PC, but the software doesn't have that option. How do I do it? Thanks.


My PC isn't on. Right-clicking on the cover doesn't give you the option?

Betsy


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My PC isn't on. Right-clicking on the cover doesn't give you the option?
> 
> Betsy


Nope, just Go to last page read, Go to beginning, Add to collection, and Download. Remove from collection is grayed out. That's it.

Those "Personal letters" aren't even readable - not that I want to read them, I just want to dump them.


----------

